# change kombi cruise speed from mls to km



## keltis99 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have US 428i import in europe (4/14). I managed to code it to eu spec (radio, fogs, eu maps, airco etc) but kombi still shows miles when i set my cruise speed. Any way i can change that to km/h? 

I did check all idrive menus - country specs is ok (km/ltr) but "speed limit" is still mls...
i enabled digital speedo with FDL which is now in km/h

tx for any advice. something with EEPROM?

tx
Simon


----------



## keltis99 (Jun 5, 2015)

bump anyone?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

Check the DSC.


Thorsten


----------



## keltis99 (Jun 5, 2015)

i did check Dsc. but its not like in E9X with C0C_V_EINHEIT values - its not there. 
F series must be something different


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The easiest way is to change the VO from US to ECE (SA and Type) and code the cluster.

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Coding did not work at least on F30. I coded my car with US type code and still the cruise speed was showed in km. I also removed FA code for kilometer instrument cluster. Have you milkyway got this working on FEM car?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

perhaps you must change right engine code?
Not all engines from US are in EU available...


Thorsten


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Engine is determined by type code.


----------



## keltis99 (Jun 5, 2015)

there is some info here but i can not really understand it: http://www.bmwcoding.com/archive/index.php/t-4253.html

"you need change byte in KOMBI with tool32 software, cc_schrieben command. Before you need to disassemble codier data and in order to see [needed] bytes"

and here https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=730853&highlight=mls+to+km&page=2

both indicate something about "writing EEPROM dump". if geniuses like shawnsheridan could enlighten us it would be great!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

That tool32-thing is for E6x.


----------



## MSPORT_Jon (Mar 10, 2013)

Would like to know this info as well.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone can help on this issue? Mine kombi is mls and want change it cruise unit to KM...


----------



## keltis99 (Jun 5, 2015)

you need to open up the KOMBI, de-solder a special chip on the back, clear it, write new info onto it and then solder back. You need to know what you are doing since its bunch of ones and zeros. its almost easier to get a second hand KM kombi unit and then program it to the car


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Keltis, 
Is there any more detail information available can study further?


----------



## keltis99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry you need to search the threads about the modification of the eeprom chip - that values on that chip define if KOMBI is km or mls. I gave up on the DYI since i found it too complex and requiring special tools & knowledge


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I see, I do have R270 programmer
But after several attempts on 160d0wt chips still cannot locate which bit control the km and mls settings and also couldn't find this information had been discussed in any forum...
Maybe like you said its easier to by another km kombi...


----------



## keltis99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Russian programers do these things with their eyes closed....look at www.instagram.com/bmwneva/ for examples. Maybe worth contacting them directly (nice guys, speak English) - but again they are a business so might be a different approach...


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, they are famous and professional in this business, but the charge they asked can buy another 6wa though....


----------

